
Ask HN: How do you keep informed? - atduarte
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m trying to understand how tech people get informed and created a real small and interactive survey.<p>It only takes on average 1 minute and 12 seconds.<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;portugal.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;aLpXEm?source=hn<p>I will post the results afterwards.<p>Thanks!
======
damonguitar
Really liked the ideas proposed for the RSS reader! Now I'm curious to see the
results...

